# CPT Codes 36000 vs 36410



## kyannekis (Feb 26, 2010)

ED nursing staff unable to place a line for drawing labs etc.  ED Physician does procedure which code do you use.  36000 vs 36410?  Can anyone tell me the difference between codes and which one they use?? Thanks


----------

